# Anybody Getting Any??



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Not wanting the particulars of where and how....just wondering if there are any out there. I've waded my usual course for the last three weekends and the best I've done is two at about 16". At this same area I use to get at least two on a so-so night. Seldom limited out, but would usually get at least three or four. Tonight I walked for about 1 mile and didn't even see any shorts. :confused1: The last week of May I got 8 wading this same area.


----------



## tide9967 (Jul 6, 2016)

The hotter it gets the deeper they go. Both eyes looking up kind of thing. You will have to work a beach that is in close proximity to deeper water. Deep water docks are producing the most consistent and quality fish.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Well if that wasn't a loaded intro I can't tell you what is.....


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Hard times. Like previously mentioned, it's probably a water temperature issue. Walk some banks close to drop offs where it's easy for the flounder to stay deep during the day and come shallow on a quick night run. One of our customers was in your area and got 16 the other night, so I know they are there. Keep at it and you'll find them!

Some extras we've noticed recently - instead of a soft mud bottom like normal, we've been seeing them on hard sand bottoms.


----------

